# looking for land near toombs county



## rdkemp (Oct 1, 2017)

in search of land to lease in toombs county georgia


----------



## Toney Graham (Oct 1, 2017)

*near Tombs county*

564 acre tract in Emanuel County owner wants offer on it


----------



## rdkemp (May 21, 2018)

Still looking


----------

